# www.nocategory.com



## thomash (Dec 11, 2003)

Hi guys,

a friend and me have created this photo website in which several young photographers including us ehibit their work. As the name says there is no binding category for all the photos.
Let me know what you think.
www.nocategory.com

cya,
Tom


----------



## ramjamband (Dec 16, 2003)

Some nice photos there Tom.
RJ


----------



## motcon (Dec 17, 2003)

suggestion: lose the pop ups.....i x'ed out of the site after one pop.


----------



## Geronimo (Dec 17, 2003)

I would suggest changing the layout.  The whole scrolling 3 or 4 page lengths is rather annoying.  Interesting content though.


----------



## Darfion (Dec 17, 2003)

Geronimo said:
			
		

> I would suggest changing the layout.  The whole scrolling 3 or 4 page lengths is rather annoying.  Interesting content though.


My thoughts exactly. But you do have some very interesting work going on in there.


----------



## jack (Jan 23, 2004)

hi thomas

i really like it. functional "new-browser windows" in design like this im a fan 
of myself. great selection of imagery, i think the marker-pen headers are
fresh and slick. and also the horizontal orientation is cool although prone to 
jumping about abit for the less dexterous among us! 

all the best..//jack




(crawler?....moi ?)


----------

